# Lowest Liebowitz Social Anxiety Scale Result Ever!!!



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

I was surprised that I scored a 60 (32 fear, 28 avoidance), which places me in the "moderate social anxiety" range. In most categories, I can honestly say I only have mild anxiety. I think I've really done well at reducing my anxiety in the vast majority of social situations.

Problem areas remain with the following: Disagreeing and disapproving of others I don't know well, various performances in front of audiences (without regular practice, this is expected to be tough... but I think I can still do it since I've done it many times in college), and making someone's acquaintance for the purposes of romantic/sexual relationship (hah, that's a more difficult issue than everything else combined).

In any case, a score of 60 is both surprising and encouraging. I was at 90 about 6 months ago, and I hovered around the 80s for a long time before getting into the upper 60s a month ago or so.


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

A 60? So you failed another test, yeah, I'm proud of ya!! haha

Hey, good job, it's fun to interact with you on this site.


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

Yeah, and my scores are dropping despite all that studying. Sweeeeeet.


----------



## tomcoldaba (Jul 1, 2007)

Surprised??

You started a new job, moved to a new city, hanging out at bars with your peers, smiling and saying hello. Naturally, your scores are going to drop. Look at all the exposure you have had in 3 - 4 months.

Congratulations on your performance! Keep it up.


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

The Halloween Goals Game is a fun way to track more exposure. Repeatedly doing mildly anxiety-provoking situations really keeps everything in check very nicely. It's fun and a rush as well!


----------

